# Test von RCP Plugins in Fragmente oder Plugins



## eclipseBeginner (3. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

habe gerade in einem Artikel gelesen, das man Test für Eclipse Plugins in einem Fragment entwickeln soll, weil man so Zugriff auf alle Klassen hat, also nicht nur auf die welche exportiert werden und auch auf private Klassen und Methoden.

Wenn ich jetzt aber die Tests in einem eigenen Plugin entwickle und mit der Buddy Methode das eigentliche Plugin zum Buddy des Test-Plugins mache habe ich doch den gleichen Effekt oder?
Also ich habe auch Zugriff auf alle Klassen unabhängig ob sie exportiert werden oder nicht und auch auf alle Methoden unabhängig ob public oder private?
Und bekomme ich dann Probleme, wenn diese in der späteren richtigen Auslieferung nicht mit dabei sind. Weil die Tests werden ja nicht mit ausgeliefert.

Welche Variante wählt ihr für eure Plugin Tests?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jan 2010)

Warum Buddy Policy wenn es Fragmente gibt? Mit Fragmenten funktioniert es wunderbar


----------



## eclipseBeginner (5. Jan 2010)

Ja, ich weiß. Ich wollte halt nur wissen, welche Variante besser geeignet ist zum schreiben von plugin tests.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jan 2010)

Fragmente


----------

